
The Ugly Thing about the Hard Thing about Hard Things (2014) - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/@simon/the-ugly-thing-about-the-hard-thing-about-hard-things-d6445dbb1b09
======
pinewurst
(2014)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Right! Title fixed :)

